# Leiria com Neve



## Birlao (27 Ago 2005 às 04:00)

Boas!

Haverá alguem que tenha fotos de Leiria com neve? Sei que já nevou cá varias vezes, mas parece que é cada vez mais raro   

Nos anos 80 penso que nevou bastante por cá, este ano tambem podia ter nevado bem não fosse pelo inverno seco que tivemos. Se houver alguém que tenha imagens de recortes de jornal ou qualquer coisa, ficava muito agradecido!

Cumps.


----------



## GranNevada (27 Ago 2005 às 11:08)

Olá desde Braga   

De Braga tenho algumas , mas de Leiria não   
Apesar disso , sei que deve ter nevado em Leiria várias vezes . Um bom método é procurares na Biblioteca local por jornais das épocas em que mais frio houve , como por exemplo , Fev. 56 Jan. 60 , Fev. 63 , Jan.67 , Dez. 70 , Jan. 71 , Jan. 77 , Fev. 83 e Jan. 87 , apenas para te dizer os mais recentes . Em TODOS estes anos nevou aqui em Braga .
Em Leiria tenho A CERTEZA de que nevou em 1956 porque , apesar da estação de Leiria ser recente e não aparecer em muitas das publicações que tenho do INM , no "Anuário Climatológico de 1956" aparece um dia de neve em Fevereiro , quer nas Caldas da Raínha , quer na Berlenga (!!!) , estação entretanto desactivada .
Bem , cumprimentos e sorte na procura .

PS - tenho um irmão que dá aulas em Leiria


----------



## Fil (27 Ago 2005 às 20:59)

Em Fevereiro de 1956 até no Algarve nevou, mais precisamente em Tavira.   

Também não tenho fotos de Leiria com neve, na net mal para encontrar de Bragança quanto mais de Leiria...   O melhor é fazeres como o GranNevada disse


----------



## Birlao (28 Ago 2005 às 00:37)

Pois é, encontrar fotos de cidades portuguesas com neve na net é bem dificil, só mesmo da serra da estrela parece haver fotos em abundancia!   

GranNevada infelizmente não estou a viver agora mesmo em Leiria senão bem que ia!
Em 1987 realmente nevou já tinha perguntado ao meu pai, esse ano parece que nevou mesmo em boa parte de Portugal! Se ao menos o arquivo municipal pudesse ser consultado online...  

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Fil (28 Ago 2005 às 02:50)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Em Leiria tenho A CERTEZA de que nevou em 1956 porque , apesar da estação de Leiria ser recente e não aparecer em muitas das publicações que tenho do INM , no "Anuário Climatológico de 1956" aparece um dia de neve em Fevereiro , quer nas Caldas da Raínha , quer na Berlenga (!!!) , estação entretanto desactivada .



O que é isso do "Anuário Climatológico de 1956"?   Esse ano foi histórico! 

E onde fica a berlenga? 

Abraços.


----------



## GranNevada (28 Ago 2005 às 10:29)

O "Anuário Climatógico" é uma publicação anual que o INM edita , e vende , já desde há bastantes anos e no qual podes consultar os dados diários da estação de Lisboa e os resumos mensais de todas as estações e postos udométricos do País e Ilhas .
Tem médias das Máximas , mínimas , humidade , vento , dias de geada , neve , trovoada , etc. , mês a mês . Eu só comprei o ano de 1956 , mas penso comprar mais .
Se quiseres , manda um mail ao INM para eles te enviarem um catálogo das publicações eventuais e periódicas . Tem coisas bastante interessantes e bons estudos . Eu já me fartei de gastar $$$ em coisas dessas   
Também podes pedir dados de uma estação em particular , mas nem queiras saber o preço ... eu pedi os dados da estação aqui de Braga dos anos 1941 a 2001 e o preço que me deram era de 5426,35 € acrescidos de 1031,01 € de IVA !!!!!!!!!!!!!    Até guardei a carta que me enviaram só para recordação ...  

A Berlenga é uma ilha que fica em frente a Peniche , bem bonita por sinal ...

Cumprimentos


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2005 às 09:40)

Saudações para todos os participantes!  

Eu tb tenho fotos do famoso Carvaval do Inverno 83/84, como tenho familia em Leiria vou verificar e depois digo!


----------



## Birlao (29 Ago 2005 às 14:06)

Obrigado Seringador, estou ansioso por ver essas fotos, mesmo que não sejam de Leiria!


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2005 às 14:39)

Prometo que as coloco aqui, assim que as encontrar!  
Sou um fan mais do tempo frio e de neve pq estou frequentemente na montanha!


----------



## kikofra (18 Abr 2008 às 20:27)

ninguem tem fotos deste ultimo nevao, foi nos 25 anos de casado dos meus pais....


----------



## storm (18 Abr 2008 às 21:06)

Fil disse:


> O que é isso do "Anuário Climatológico de 1956"?   Esse ano foi histórico!
> 
> E onde fica a berlenga?
> 
> Abraços.



*Fil* as Berlengas ficam ao largo de Peniche, apanha-se o barco em peniche para ir para lá (dizem que é muito bonito)

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berlengas


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Jan 2011 às 17:22)

Também gostava de ter fotos de grandes nevões em Leiria.

Mas cá estão umas do nevão de 2006 nos arredores,mas que foi fraquinho em Leiria

Espero que sirvam






 Junto ao cemitério dos Marrazes





 Perto da A1




 Junto ao cemitério dos Marrazes






Sra. do Monte


Vê também estes videos da neve na A1 e no Santuário de Fátima também em 29 de Janeiro de 2006:


----------



## fablept (5 Jan 2011 às 21:43)

Nevar nas Berlengas?

Até pago para ver


----------

